# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Meditation >  >  How To Meditate and Feel Happy and Free

## MasterMind

MasterMind's Meditation Guide

*About me:*



Why should you listen to me? What have I achieved? Those are the two questions I will begin by answering.

I am far from experienced when it comes to meditation, and this guide is simply my opinion and my approach to the meditation practise.
I started with my meditation with the purpose of stopping my overthinking mind, because I used to be very negative and whiny and I had heard that meditation is a good way to get rid of unnecessary thoughts. And I did my best to make it a habit and after a couple of tries I gave it up altogether because it was just not comfortable for me sitting doing nothing. But when I realized the value of meditation I became determined to continue to practise it.

Now it is my main approach to lucid dreaming, and the mindset learned and practised during meditation is a principle I try to live by.

I have gone from being able to meditate for only 5 min, to now be able to do it for 1 hour.

And it's not because of some special technique or method. Only because of directed will power and right mindset, which I will go through here.

*What is meditation?* 

What you need to start out with, is to understand what meditation is NOT.

It is not an ACTION of doing, it is not something you actively DO.

If you kick a ball you are doing the act of KICKING, if you are holding a speech you are doing the act of SPEAKING, if you read a book you are doing the act of READING.

However if you meditate you do NOTHING...

What? Doing nothing? Why do you need a guide on how to do that? 

The reason for why is shocking...

And the irony of all this is that our mind is so busy always doing, that doing nothing can almost be seen as an act in itself. 

*Why should you meditate?*

Do you remember when you was a child? Everything was beautiful. The sounds were vibrant, the colors glowed, every day was a new adventure!

You never thought "How do I get happy?" Because you were happy! Happiness was your default state. 

What if I told you that happiness STILL is your DEFAULT STATE! Would you believe me? 

It's true and the difference between most adults and kids is that kids self-generate their happy emotions while adults need some external stimulation. In our modern society we are taught to leech positivity externally and not internally.

People would rather watch TV or play World of Warcraft than being with themselves for a few minutes.

And it's even worse than that. People are ADDICTED to external stimulation and can't stand being with themselves.

I used to believe that this couldn't be true. But then I meditated and got rid of all my thoughts and tension and got to my default state and it was so beautiful that I cried. 

Needless to say since that day I have chased that feeling over and over during all of my meditation practises.  ::rolleyes:: 

You can feel this by just taking a nap, a small pause from all the stimulation is all that is needed. However meditation is the most effective.

Try it right now. Close your eyes and just feel. Do you feel happy? If you don't, you are blocked and meditation would be good.

However the goal is not to be happy, the goal is nothing. And when you are in the nothing you are happy. Why? Honestly I have no idea.

But probably because you by then are in your default state.

I will now show you how meditation can be a powerful practise which can transform your whole life.



*How to Meditate?*

When I first heard about meditation I was told to stop the thinking mind and to focus on the breath or to repeat a mantra.

And I could do this for a few minutes, sometimes I pushed myself to do this for 20 min. But then I just had to give up.

But what I want you to do, is to find your own style of meditation breath-focus, visualization, mantra you name it!

The WHAT is not as important as the HOW. And the HOW aspect of meditation is what I want you to get from this guide.

There are universal principles that can be applied to anything. 

The most important of them is the Freedom from outcome and this is achieved through enjoying the action for the action itself.

If you sit down and meditate and genuinely don't expect or try to achieve anything you will have a good meditation session.

However is is very paradoxical to know of this, because then you are going to TRY to not expect or try anything. Which is TRYING to do something.

The solution is to do the right action of meditation which is whatever technique you choose to do and just enjoy doing that.

When you dance to music you are not trying to achieve anything you just dance to dance.

When you enjoy the view of a beautiful scenery you are not trying to achieve anything you just enjoy to enjoy.

When you play an instrument you are not trying to achieve anything you just play to play.

When you meditate you don't try to achieve anything you just meditate to meditate!

Isn't that a liberating feeling? You don't need to perform, you don't need to achieve, you don't need a success.

You just enjoy taking action and enjoy the process.  ::meditate:: 

What I like to do now is to actually just sit down and not focus on trying anything and I just enjoy the moment by sitting down thinking about what I am grateful for in my life and then I just sit down smiling not doing anything, perhaps just enjoy breathing.

*Common Problems*

Falling AsleepDistracting ThoughtsBoredomFeeling Uncomfortable
All of the things listed above and all other problems you may face, all have the same origin and same solution.

None of these things can be avoided, these "problems" will arise from time to time but they only are a problem as long as you see them as a problem.
The reason you see them as a problem is because you are resisting them, and what you resist persists. If you on the other hand accept them and just observe them they will never occur at all or if they do occur they will not bother you. The things mentioned above is not the problem itself, what creates the problem is resistence and that you judge yourself. 

So what you do after acknowledging that one of these "problems" are or have occured, is to just observe it and continue with the meditation.

It's a self-discipline like no other.  ::content:: 

*How can this be applied to lucid dreaming and life?*

Daily meditation has many benefits especially for lucid dreaming. Your dream recall and awareness might increase because you are practising to be more present and aware of your own mind. With a calmer mind your mind will be peaceful and with a stable mind your dreams will become more stable. The meditation process described here is the process of WILDing in itself and the effective process of anything you can think of really.

Identify the right action that over time will get you to your goal, and then just find a way to enjoy the action for itself and the process.

The Process: Taking right action for the action itself - Accepting problems along the way and continue to take right action again. 

This is what you have done since you first learned to walk, you walked, fell and got up again.

It's not the action itself that matters, it's your mindset!

In my current practise I am making my meditation both my mindset and my action for lucid dreaming. (Read my DJ)

Now when you know the mindset, I suggest that you look up a more credible sources and guides on meditation but apply this mindset and you're set.

Thanks for reading and I hope you enjoyed this guide and if you have any questions, do not hesitate to ask.  :smiley:  

(A special thanks to my dog and cat who are my two wonderful meditation companions.)

----------


## AnotherDreamer

Beautiful guide. Thank you so much for writing this, it put a huge smile on my face to read.  ::biggrin::

----------


## insideout

Nice post. I've been meditating for a few years now, and I still feel like I'm figuring out how to do it. I'm also trying to apply this approach to other parts of my life.

----------


## Engineer

This post should be stickied, its an amazing post. I've been meditating a long time, but i started to do it more seriously for the last month since i got more dedicated towards lucid dreaming.

----------


## MasterMind

> Beautiful guide. Thank you so much for writing this, it put a huge smile on my face to read.



Thank you. Glad that you like it.  :smiley: 






> Nice post. I've been meditating for a few years now, and I still feel like I'm figuring out how to do it. I'm also trying to apply this approach to other parts of my life.



Thanks. Yes I feel the same, meditation is just like lucid dreaming a practise with no end, it's all about enjoying the process.  ::meditate:: 





> This post should be stickied, its an amazing post. I've been meditating a long time, but i started to do it more seriously for the last month since i got more dedicated towards lucid dreaming.



Thanks man. The attitude and mindset that I learn from meditation is something that I use for almost everything in my life right now. If you like meditation and want to find ways to convert into more practical things in your life, I strongly recommend that you read the book "The Practising mind". I think I have read it 10 times now. 

Peace.

MasterMind

----------


## Metaphysic

*AMAZING*  Love it  :smiley:

----------


## AstralMango

This is very insightful! Thank you so much for writing this!

----------


## Ripull

I never actually knew what meditation was. I knew the word and could picture someone practicing it and whatnot. But people always made it seems elusive, unorthodox and hard to 'obtain'. But from reading your guide I now understand it's just about relaxing your mind, nothing of huge complexity.

Thanks for the guide.

----------


## Evermage

Reaching action through non-action.

----------

